# Treat recipes for dummies?



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I admit it ... I can't cook ... I tell people I can burn water. 

With the soaring cost of living, I have decided that I want to try making my own dog treats, which is where I need help. Does anyone know of any simple treat recipes that I can start with?

Joanne, Spirit and Eli


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I hate cooking so I don't do much of it either. These are very simple to make - 4 ingredients and most importantly, they passed the Cody test (she was very picky)

2 cups whole wheat flour
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 cup peanut butter
1 cup skim milk

Preheat oven to 375
Combine flour and baking powder in a large bowl. 
Combine milk and peanut butter in a separate bowl and mix until smooth.
Gradually stir peanut butter mixture into flour in the larger bowl.
Knead dough by-hand and roll-out on floured surface to 1/4" thickness. Cut-out treats.
Place on a no-stick baking sheet and bake 15 - 20 minutes. Cool before storing. 
Note: cooking time may vary depending upon thickness.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

those are the ones i make too, however i accidentally used baking soda instead of powder the first time i made them, and i'm not sure the difference between the two, but they came out perfectly so now i always use baking soda. it only takes about 8-10 minutes to cook them. i cut them into little bone shapes (about 2 inches long) and it makes just over 100 treats.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My "basic" recipe is flour (and or oatmeal), eggs, baking powder and the flavor source.







Mix as above roll and bake. I bake them for 60-90 minutes and flip them about every 20-30. 

The flavor source can be anything from a jar (or 4) of baby food, gravy, leftovers, peanut butter, left over Mackerel/Salmon juice, ground meat, liver..... anything the dog might like. Up the other ingredients based on the amount of the flavor source.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Buffalo Burger*
1 pound ground game meat (venison, elk, bison. Chicken or turkey can work too, just as long as there's minimal fat in it) 
1 1/2 cups flour 
2 eggs 
1 1/2 tsp of garlic powder 

Mix it all together and spread it out flat on a cookie sheet. It should be about 1/4 inch in thickness. Pop it in the oven at 250 degrees for a half hour. It will be pretty much cooked on the outside but still soft and maleable on the inside. (You can also make this without flour.)

*Liver treats*
Liver (pre-sliced works best for the beef liver) 
Garlic powder (optional) 

Boil the liver for about 20 minutes until it's cooked all the way through. If you want to add garlic powder, add it to the water before you start boiling it. After the liver has been boiled, remove it from the water and put it on a metal pan. Place it in the oven to bake at 250 degrees for an hour. Once it's done, you can easily break it into smaller pieces for training treats. 

You can also use beef heart though it comes out more like jerky and is a bit more difficult to break apart.

*Tuna Treat*
1 can tuna/chicken/turkey (10 oz) 
2 eggs 
3 tsp garlic powder 
1 3/4 cups flour 

Mix ingredients and press onto cookie sheet. Bake at 250 degrees for 30 minutes. Cut into quarters. Flip over and bake the other side for 15 minutes. (You can also make these with less flour--I used about 1/2 a cup.)


----------



## ENewman (Jun 22, 2011)

*Garlic?*

Garlic is terrible for dogs same with onions after so much liver and kidneys can start failing


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohhh, what a great thread. Going to try making my own today!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Found this one recently, looks delicious...

*Banana Pupcakes*
_(Recipe courtesy of 3 Dog Bakery)_

*Ingredients:*
2 c. water
2 bananas (mashed)
1/2 tsp vanilla
3 c. whole wheat flour
1/2 tbsp baking powder
1 egg
2 tbsp honey


*Directions:*
Preheat your oven to 350 degrees.
In a large mixing bowl, combine the water, mashed bananas, vanilla, egg and honey. Add the flour and baking powder. Mix it well.
Pour batter into a muffin tin that has either been lightly sprayed with nonstick cooking spray or lined with paper cups.
Bake for 20 min. or until a toothpick inserted into the middle of one of your pupcakes comes out clean.
Cool & Serve.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

My guys go bananas over the tuna treats that dancing cavy posted- cut them up small enough and they make great training treats. 

I also make meatballs- 1 pound ground hamburger, 1 egg, grated cheese (i use 1/2 cup) 1 cup of oatmeal. Skylar goes crazy for these- they're her vet trip treat.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh's favorite is beef crunchies-- I use about 2 lbs of the cheapest beef stew meat I can find, cut it into little cubes and put it on a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper. Put it in the oven at 350 for an hour, then reduce it to 225 and bake another hour or until it's pretty dry. Take it out of the oven and leave it to dry overnight. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Everything sounds great. I Gotta try the tuna treats I think Daisy and Lucky will love them.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

love this thread....was just doing a google search on this....going to make the tuna ones now. on a side note, can we use white flour instead of brown?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

liver dog cookies (ive posted this before)
1 lb liver (cows liver is cheaper)
3 eggs
1 tbspn minced garlic
1/2 cup of ground cornmeal
2 1/2 cups instant oatmeal

put liver in food processer until its a paste, add eggs and garlic and pulse, then add cornmeal and oat meal until incorporated.

spread on large cookie sheet, make sure you slather Crisco or vegetable shortning on pan, spread out evenly on pan and place in oven at 350 degrees for 30 minute 

when I take it out of the oven, I place sheet outside to cool off (keeps house from smelling) and then I cut into little pieces (very tiny pieces). this recipe makes a ton of treats. they need to be in left in the frig, or they freeze beautifully. I separate in sandwich bags and freeze them.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> liver dog cookies (ive posted this before)
> 1 lb liver (cows liver is cheaper)
> 3 eggs
> 1 tbspn minced garlic
> ...


Sounds delicious! I love treats that you get to share with your dog! How thick do you spread it on the pan? 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I like to make my own training treats. I do:
1 or 2 jars of baby food, liver flavored preferred but it's harder to find. I get some kind of meat, they tend to like sweet potatoe too. 
1 or 2 eggs 
1/4 cup powdered milk 
flour until it's a doughy consistency thick and non-sticky enough that I can spread out the dough easily (this is also easier if I rub flour on my hands). I TRY to use as little flour as possible but the dough is really sticky. 

I spray a cookie sheet with olive oil spray, then I just roll the dough out in one big flat piece. About 1/4 to 1/3 inch thick. I heat the oven to 450 and bake for about 5 minutes. Then I use a spatula and flip the whole piece over and bake for another 5 minutes. 

At this point it's still soft and largely undercooked but the outside is cooked enough to hold together. I put it on a cutting board with the spatula, then I use a pizza cutter to cut into perfect training sized treats. Takes about 15 minutes or so to cut it all, it's a LOT. But it makes a large amount of treats for a very low price. I originally tried forming squares out of the raw dough but it was way too sticky and this way is a lot faster.

I then put all the little squares back in the pan and bake for another 10-15 minutes until they're hard, usually mixing them up and trying to flip most once with the spatula half way through.

Let them cool and good to go 

Again i dont like all the flour that's used but I like that it's very low ingredient. I just ordered a good blender so will likely substitute the baby food for blended liver once I do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't have any recopies but I have many people tell me over the years never to give a dog garlic.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Below are some High Value "non-flour" recipes for training.

If you have a dog that is sensitive to regular flours, you can try using NON-Grain Flours (see list) in your doggie cookie recipes. Also, when you use the Non Grain Flour in recipes the liquid needs to be adjusted…either more or less.

· Almond
· Amaranth
· Arrowroot
· Buckwheat also called Kasha
· Cassava
· Chickpea Flour or Gram Flour (made from Chickpeas)
· Lentils
· Manioc
· Potato Starch/Flour
· Quinoa
· Sago
· Sesame
· Taro flour
· Tapioca

*STEAK TREATS*

*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak*
*Scissors*
Next time you go to the grocery store, pick up a nice size round steak, or top round. 
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has a round bone in it, remove that too. 
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the steak into manageable squares or rectangles.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of steak you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the steak pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink. Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. On the day you are going to training, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will be unthawed by the time you are ready for class that evening. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly in your pocket.

You can also do the same with calf’s liver. After it is unfrozen, soak up the excess blood with paper towel, and proceed starting with #3 as above (you won’t have to cut this first). Only braise the liver long enough on both sides (don’t thoroughly cook it) as it only needs to be cooked to a “medium” range, otherwise it will get crumbly. Drain the liquid during cooking if needed. 
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*
* 
*LIVER LEATHER TREATS FOR DOGS AND CATS**

*
*You will need the following:*
1 pounds raw calf liver
1 can sardines packed in water (drained before use)
Pam Spray
Cookie sheet at least 12 x 16" non-stick *with sides on it*. If the cookie sheet isn’t a non-stick one, line it with oven-safe parchment paper that is purchased at the grocery store. It’s a white non burning paper made especially for the oven.
Blender
Garlic powder or salt (optional)
Scissors

Preheat oven to 190 degrees.

Procedure:
Place liver, drained sardines, and a few shakes of garlic powder together into the blender. Pulse in small bursts to get it started and once it gets to the chunky stage, leave blender on for about 20-30 seconds to fully blend. This will create a thick paste.
*NOTE:* If your blender is small and low horse power, do this in smaller batches, then mix all
the batches together. You don’t want to overtax your blender motor.

Spray your non-stick cookie sheet with a small amount of Pam making sure that you rub it into the corners of the pan with your fingers. Or, line the cookie sheet with the Parchment Paper that you’ve cut to fit the pan. If you use the Parchment Paper, it may “curl” up and not stay flat on the pan. For this you can put a dab of water in several spots on the cookie sheet then lay the Parchment on top of the water drops and smooth down. The water will hold it in place.

Pour the mixture on to the cookie sheet. It’s thick, so you can use a rubber spatula to scrape the sides of the blender to get it all. Spread it out evenly to edges. Your goal is to avoid hills and valleys.

Place in 190 degree oven to bake.


Check pan after 40-50 minutes. If the liver mix has shrunk away from the sides, feels dry and rubbery to the touch and there is not any "stickiness," to it, you are ready to remove it from oven. If not, return to oven, and continue to check it about every 10 minutes or less if it is on the verge of being done.
NOTE: It may create a large bubble in the middle of the pan. Just take a butter knife and poke a few holes in it and continue baking.

Remove from oven and loosen the sides first, then under it and let cool for a few minutes so that you can handle it. It may break apart in places so don’t worry about that. Place rubbery liver sheet on cutting board, and cut into about ¼” strips with scissors. Then cut strips to create small squares about the size of a dime. You can either keep them soft or you can dehydrate them. If you dehydrate them, cut them about the size of a nickle as they will shrink. Then, put squares back on to the cookie sheet, and *return to oven to dry further for approximately an additional hour, but keep checking so as not to burn them. This will create a dehydrated chip.
*Place them in a container or baggie after being completely cooled and store in the refrigerator.

*“BONE’ APPETIT” MY FURRY FRIENDS! 

*Moms* 
*


----------



## Teton&Kentucky (Mar 20, 2014)

Any good recipe's for Pomeranian's?.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Teton&Kentucky said:


> Any good recipe's for Pomeranian's?.


Mine prefer pomeranian plain and fresh. :-D


----------



## Teton&Kentucky (Mar 20, 2014)

Jaythethird said:


> Mine prefer pomeranian plain and fresh. :-D


I'm not quiet sure what that is/neither what it mean's?.


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

I use the same basic skeleton for pretty much all my treats:
Main meat (beef, liver, tuna, salmon, etc)
1-2 eggs
barley, oat, or chickpea flour

-If I want to make something with no grains for my allergy dogs, I'll boil sweet potatoes until they're soft and mash them up to use, or I'll use something like chickpea flour.

But basically, I throw my meat ingredient and egg(s) into the bowl and mix it up and then mix in about a half cup of flour/potato/whatever at a time until I get a doughy consistency that's pulling away from the sides of the bowl. 

I grease up a cookie sheet, press the mixture into the sheet from edge to edge and then bake at 350 at intervals of 30 minutes - bake, cool, check, bake, cool, check. It usually only takes two or three blasts in the oven before they're nice and firm. 

If I have a larger batch, I just judge when they're done based on how firm and springy they feel after the pan has cooled off. Then I can just use a pizza cutter to slice off tons of little training treats.

Garlic is only dangerous to dogs in very large amounts. I will sometimes add a tiny bit of garlic to the treats to give them a unique smell, but only one in about every five batches I make has garlic and it only takes about half a teaspoon of dried garlic to be something for my dogs to get fired up about.

I mostly like this recipe because it's one of the easiest ways for me to just pick up canned tuna, sardine, turkey, whatever that's on sale at the grocery store and have quick cheap treats. It's also very easy to modify. Want a tuna and cheese treat? Throw in a handful of shredded cheese. Want a peanut butter and ham treat? Mix a big ol' glob of PB in there! It can be fun testing out which combinations hit the money


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Highest value home made treat I've found: 3 calves livers. Broil them. Cut them up and stick them in freezer bags. Done.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Simple Dimple Frozen Rice Cupcakes

*Tools*
1 large bowl
1 cupcake pan (12 cake capacity is what I use)
1 cup measuring cup
ziploc bag
hammer or pulverizer (for kibble)
1 tablespoon measuring spoon
Pan to cook rice 
Freezer to freeze goodies

*Ingredients*
2 c. dry kibble
3 tbsp. peanut butter
2 c. rice (which turns into about 5,000 cups---just kidding--yields about 7/8 c. cooked rice)
3 tbsp. (generous) of *either* yogurt *or* cottage cheese

1) Pound kibble (or pop in food processor and blend) into small pieces (not dust, but majority broken down)

2) While rice is cooking (water to boil, add rice, cook for @5 minutes) mix pounded kibble, PB and yogurt/cottage cheese in bowl and use hands to make into large sized balls (I make a bit bigger so they overflow in cupcake pan--about 2" and smaller ones, too)

3) roll mixture in cooked rice (after letting it cool; that is a mistake you only make once!) and pack tightly, again, into 2" balls and place in cupcake pan

4) Freeze! Pop in freezer (we leave uncovered) for a couple hours or overnight...they last (when frozen, uncovered) about 5 days, although with 2 dogs, more like 3 days...we make more large, 2" sized ones, but also smaller cakes. 

They love 'em!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jaythethird said:


> Mine prefer pomeranian plain and fresh. :-D


I'm pretty sure that was suppose to be...pomegranate!


----------



## sabledog3 (Apr 27, 2014)

I make treats by taking scraps of leftover meat (or the fat) and grease from cooking the meat and mix it up with kibble. Just enough so the kibble is lightly covered. Last night I made bacon cheeseburgers, so he got bacon and ground beef grease, along with some pieces of cheese. I mixed it with 4 cups of kibble and put in the freezer. I stir every ten minutes or so when first freezing our it ends up one big frozen lump. We also have way more venison than we will ever eat, so he gets hunks of that too.


----------



## Float Pilot (Mar 19, 2015)

*Easy Liver Treats*

1 pound chub of Liver Wurst.
around a cup of bread flour
half tea spoon of garlic powder.
half a cup of dried Parmesan cheese
toss all the above in a mixer bowl, 
mix while adding milk and some butter.

When the dough consistency makes you happy, roll the dough out on a cookie sheet like a pizza dough. Bake at 350 degrees.
Cut up into little squares with a pizza cutter. 
I freeze baggies full of these. 

They are also good with ranch dip in case you need a snack.


----------

